# finally got the tree up



## mvincent42 (Dec 17, 2012)

Decided to just put up a little one this year. I just love the smell of pine...












-1.jpeg



__ mvincent42
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

I love the tree's that come decorated already. LOL


----------

